# Track refurbishment



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Best video I've seen of a track refurbishment... http://www.youtube.com/user/raimcam...FE8nmKpmXY


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is really cool!! can ya get that in G-scale to lay track..







Travis


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I've now watched that video about three times...and it's amazing how many times those machines lift and move that rail...both hooked to the ties and disconnected from the ties. The ballast tamping machine near the end must be doing something to level the rails...cause it literally picks em up...ties and all...and packs rock underneath. Does anyone know????

Amazing stuff...strong too. You'd never guess how stiff that rail is from watching that video. Love watching machines work...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I seen it sitting on a siding up in Flagstaff last summer. It is a very impressive machine standing still. I think I remember two GPS type sensors on poles attached to it. 

They are building two freeway exits here in Phoenix and the road graders have the GPS senors attached to the grader blade. 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow even reruns on MLS. Great stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be a rerun....but I think this is a different video than was posted before. Don't know for sure...and sorry if it was a rerun.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Ha Mike,

Please no appologies ! That was great







even if it was a rerun I'm sure there are tons of new members (like me) who will get to see it because of your post. Thanks!


----------

